# poblema DMA [RISOLTO]

## Karhot87

Salve, volevo togliermi una curiosità:

non so come mai, se è un problema di configurazione o altro, ma per fare un esempio, se mi guardo un filmato con gentoo, certe volte scatta come se non ce la facesse, questo non solo mentre guardo filmato, ma in generale quando uso gnome. E' un problema che posso risolvere? 

La mia configurazione hardware è la seguente:

Cpu amd athlon Xp2000+

512 MB di ram 

Geforce 4 mx 64 mb

anche se sinceramete credo che siano piu che sufficienti :pLast edited by Karhot87 on Wed Jul 04, 2007 4:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> se mi guardo un filmato con gentoo, certe volte scatta come se non ce la facesse, questo non solo mentre guardo filmato, ma in generale quando uso gnome.

 

A occhio si tratta di un problema di DMA sul disco o di dri nella condigurazione di X11.

cosa restituiscono i comandi:

```

$ hdparm -i /dev/hda

```

(ovviamente al posto di hda devi mettere l'HD su cui lavori....) e

```

$ glxinfo | grep direct

```

 :Question: 

----------

## Karhot87

Questi sono i risultati: 

# hdparm -i /dev/hda 

/dev/hda:

 Model=Maxtor 6Y060L0, FwRev=YAR41VW0, SerialNo=Y2SHL1HE

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=120103200

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6 

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 0:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

 # glxinfo | grep direct 

direct rendering: Yes

----------

## masterbrian

Ciao,

potresti postare anche la configurazione del tuo xorg.conf?

Dici che il problema ti si presenta principalmente con gnome, xke' ad esempio sotto kde o altro windowmanager non succede? che player usi? a tutto schermo?

Ciao

----------

## Karhot87

In un installazione precedente avevo kde, e il problema si presentava pure con kde. Questo è il mio xorg.conf 

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option     "AGPMode" "4"

        Option     "AGPFastWrite" "True"

        Option     "EnablePageFlip" "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

        Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"

        Option "RenderAccel" "1"

        Option "NoRenderExtension" "0"

        Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "1"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite"

EndSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

     Mode 0666

EndSection

----------

## crisandbea

@Karhot87

per i prossimi post utilizza il tag code, per rendere più leggibile gli output che ti vengono richiesti.

posta un 

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW
```

ed un 

```
 cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
```

ciao

----------

## Karhot87

Ecco i risultati,

```

[b]# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW[/b]

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No size information available in CRT-1's EDID; cannot compute

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     DPI from EDID.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "AGPMode" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used
```

e

```

[b] # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE[/b]

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
```

grazie

----------

## masterbrian

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> In un installazione precedente avevo kde, e il problema si presentava pure con kde. Questo è il mio xorg.conf 
> 
> 

 

Quindi ti funziona bene sotto windows e sotto gentoo no? se usi windowsmediaplayer c'e' impostata (se non ricordo male) di default l'opzione frameskip, per cui le immagini sembrano piu' fluide. Hai provato ad abilitare il frameskip anche x il player ke usi sotto gentoo?

----------

## Karhot87

Sotto gentoo uso kplayer, ma non va lento solo quando uso un player, ma anche se uso mldonkey, pure un gioco come warcraft scatta abbastanza. Cmq non ho provato ad abilitare frameskip.

Non so se centra qualcosa ma non riesco ad abilitare il dma dell'hard disck, mi dice 

```

 hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda 

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma     =  0 (off)

```

 ho lanciato un :

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 PCI Bridge

00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc RTL8139 Ethernet (rev 10)

00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)

00:0c.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 0a)

00:0d.0 Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem (rev 01)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2)

```

e credo che devo caricare il moduo VT82xxxxx, giusto?? ma lo devo compilare nel kernel??[/code]

----------

## lucapost

Qual'Ã¨ la tua architettura? amd64? anche io ho problemi di "lentezza con gnome", ho verificato che disattivando il demone hald il problema non si verifica...se ne parla fda qualche parte anche sul forum internazionale...

----------

## Karhot87

Io ho un amd athlon xp 2000+, ma mi andava lento pure kde, credo sia solo un problema di confifurazione, almeno spero

----------

## Karhot87

Salve, non riesco ad abilitare il dma per il mio hard disk, quando lancio 

```

 # hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda 

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma     =  0 (off)

```

dal risultato di 

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 PCI Bridge

00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc RTL8139 Ethernet (rev 10)

00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)

00:0c.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 0a)

00:0d.0 Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem (rev 01)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2)
```

ho abilitato il supporto Via vt82cxxx e l'opzione di abilitare il dma quando possibile, ma non funge ugualmente!!!

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

prova a postare un hdparm -iI /dev/hda, ti da un po di informazioni sulle modalita' di trasferimento dati supportate dal tuo hard disk.

----------

## Karhot87

```
# hdparm -iI /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=Maxtor 6Y060L0, FwRev=YAR41VW0, SerialNo=Y2SHL1HE

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=120103200

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6 

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 0:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       Maxtor 6Y060L0                          

        Serial Number:      Y2SHL1HE            

        Firmware Revision:  YAR41VW0

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 0 

        Supported: 7 6 5 4 

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  120103200

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       58644 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       61492 MBytes (61 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Advanced power management level: unknown setting (0x0000)

        Recommended acoustic management value: 192, current value: 254

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6 

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

                SMART feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    Power Management feature set

           *    Write cache

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    WRITE_VERIFY command

           *    WRITE_BUFFER command

           *    READ_BUFFER command

           *    NOP cmd

           *    DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

                Advanced Power Management feature set

                SET_MAX security extension

           *    Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

           *    FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

           *    SMART error logging

           *    SMART self-test

Security: 

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct
```

----------

## Karhot87

Ho provato con una live, e ovviamente funziona benissimo, il dma è ia attivo, cosa devo configurare??

----------

## crisandbea

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> Ho provato con una live, e ovviamente funziona benissimo, il dma è ia attivo, cosa devo configurare??

 

immagino che hai attivato tale supporto nel kernel vero????

posta magari un 

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep  DMA
```

hai abilitato il giusto supporto nel kernel per il tuo disco???

ciao

----------

## Karhot87

```
 # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep  DMA

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

# DMA Engine support

# CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE is not set

# DMA Clients

# DMA Devices

```

credo sia abilitato giusto?

----------

## crisandbea

questi sono quelli che io ho abilitato:

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep  DMA | grep -v \#

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=y

```

ciao

----------

## Karhot87

Ho provato a cambiarli ma non funge

----------

## crisandbea

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> Ho provato a cambiarli ma non funge

 

che librerie per il tuo hdd stai usando ???  ovvero le vecchie ATA,    o le nuove SATA/PATA, o entrambe????

ciao

----------

## Karhot87

Credo che uso le api   :Very Happy:  , credo questi sono le voci abilitate nel kernel

  │ 

```
┌────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │  

  │ │                                         <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                         <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                         ---     Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives                                           │ │  

  │ │                                         [ ]     Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver)                                       │ │  

  │ │                                         [ ]     Use old disk-only driver on primary interface                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                         <*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                         [*]     Use multi-mode by default                                                                              │ │  

  │ │                                         <*>     PCMCIA IDE support                                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                         <*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                         < >     Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                         < >     Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                         < >     SCSI emulation support                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                         [*]     IDE Taskfile Access                                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                         ---     IDE chipset support/bugfixes                                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                         <*>     generic/default IDE chipset support                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                         [ ]     CMD640 chipset bugfix/support                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                         [*]     PCI IDE chipset support                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                         [ ]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                         [ ]       Boot off-board chipsets first support                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                         <*>       Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                         < >       OPTi 82C621 chipset enhanced support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                         < >       RZ1000 chipset bugfix/support                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                         [ ]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                                                                           
```

----------

## crisandbea

qui direi che non sono abilitate le vecchi librerie     *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   │ │                                         [ ]     Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver)

 

usi molto probabilmente e spero le libata SATA, che sono queste

```

Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->   
```

verifica che il chip abilitato sia proprio quello del tuo Hdd.

ciao

----------

## Karhot87

Allora ho provato ad bilitare 

```
[ ] Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver)
```

e

```

Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->   
```

 hoinseritoil mio cip che è via... giusto?

ma non funge

dove sbaglio??

----------

## Onip

hai ricompilato il kernel, messo l'immagine in boot e riavviato col kernel nuovo?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> Allora ho provato ad bilitare 
> 
> ```
> [ ] Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver)
> ```
> ...

 

spero che non le hai abilitate entrambe, o l'una o l'altra,     per sapere il cip del tuo hdd   dal risultato del tuo lspci:

```

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
```

che utilizzando la vecchia libreria SATA, 

dovresti configurare cosi :

```

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

```

ciao

----------

## Karhot87

bhe quello si, ovvio, ma devo compilarli come modulo o no??

Oltre al mio chip c'e il supporto anche per altri chip, danno fastidio?

Cosa posso postare per vedere se ho abilitato tuttoi l necessario e niente di troppo? Xke magari non capisco o mi sbaglio....[/topic]

----------

## Scen

Prova ad abilitare:

```

Device Drivers  --->

    ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

        <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

        <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

        ...

        <*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support

        [*]     Use multi-mode by default

        <*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

        ...

        [ ]     IDE Taskfile Access <--- questo lascialo disabilitato

        ---     IDE chipset support/bugfixes

        <*>     generic/default IDE chipset support

        ...

        [*]     PCI IDE chipset support

        [*]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support

        ...

        [*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

        [ ]         Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA <--- questo lascialo disabilitato

        [*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available

        [ ]           Enable DMA only for disks <--- questo lascialo disabilitato

        ...

       <*>         VIA82CXXX chipset support

```

Queste cose compilale sempre built-in, non come modulo (in quanto devono SEMPRE essere attive, non c'è motivo di compilarle come modulo).

Per sicurezza disabilita interamente

```

Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

    < > ATA device support

```

Se compili il supporto anche altri chipset non c'è nessun problema, al massimo non verranno utilizzati  :Wink: 

----------

## Karhot87

Allora, ho compilato cosi

```
                                                   <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support                                                                                             

                                                     <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support                                                                 

                                                     ---     Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives       

                                                     [ ]     Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver) 

                                                     [ ]     Use old disk-only driver on primary interface               

                                                    <*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support                    

                                                     [*]     Use multi-mode by default                            

                                                     < >     PCMCIA IDE support                                              

                                                     <*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                                   

                                                     < >     Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                             

                                                     < >     Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support                                                                 

                                                     < >     SCSI emulation support                                                                 

                                                     [ ]     IDE Taskfile Access                                                         

                                                     ---     IDE chipset support/bugfixes                                                                

                                                     <*>     generic/default IDE chipset support                                         

                                                     [ ]     CMD640 chipset bugfix/support                                            

                                                     [*]     PCI IDE chipset support                                                        

                                                     [*]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support                                             

                                                     [ ]       Boot off-board chipsets first support                                    

                                                     < >       Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support                                                  

                                                     < >       OPTi 82C621 chipset enhanced support (EXPERIMENTAL)                              

                                                     < >       RZ1000 chipset bugfix/support                                                  

                                                     [*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support                                

                                                     [ ]         Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA                         

                                                     [*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available                                      

                                                     [ ]           Enable DMA only for disks                                             

                                                     < >         AEC62XX chipset support                                            

                                                     < >         ALI M15x3 chipset support                                                                  

                                                     < >         AMD and nVidia IDE support                                          

                                                     < >         ATI IXP chipset IDE support                                               

                                                     < >         CMD64{3|6|8|9} chipset support                                              

                                                     < >         Compaq Triflex IDE support                                                   

                                                     < >         CY82C693 chipset support                                                       

                                                     < >         Cyrix CS5510/20 MediaGX chipset support (VERY EXPERIMENTAL)            

                                                     < >         Cyrix/National Semiconductor CS5530 MediaGX chipset support           

                                                     < >         AMD CS5535 chipset support                                            

                                                     < >         HPT34X chipset support                                                      

                                                     < >         HPT36X/37X chipset support                                      

                                                     < >         JMicron JMB36x support                                                     

                                                     < >         National SCx200 chipset support                           

                                                    < >         Intel PIIXn chipsets support                                         

                                                    < >         IT821X IDE support                                                             

                                                    < >         NS87415 chipset support                                                                   

                                                    < >         PROMISE PDC202{46|62|65|67} support                                                    

                                                    < >         PROMISE PDC202{68|69|70|71|75|76|77} support         

                                                     < >         ServerWorks OSB4/CSB5/CSB6 chipsets support                            

                                                     < >         Silicon Image chipset support                                         

                                                    < >         SiS5513 chipset support                                              

                                                     < >         SLC90E66 chipset support                                     

                                                     < >         Tekram TRM290 chipset support                                 

                                                     <*>         VIA82CXXX chipset support                                    

                                                     [ ]     IGNORE word93 Validation BITS                  

  
```

ma non funge, anche abilitando le opzioni di crisandbea non funzionava, quindi le ho disabilitate sperando...ma nulla, all'inizio quando carica hdparm(perche l'ho aggiunto con rc-update add hdparm default) mi dice sempre HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted .

----------

## masterbrian

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> Sotto gentoo uso kplayer, ma non va lento solo quando uso un player, ma anche se uso mldonkey, pure un gioco come warcraft scatta abbastanza. Cmq non ho provato ad abilitare frameskip.
> 
> Non so se centra qualcosa ma non riesco ad abilitare il dma dell'hard disck, mi dice 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

questo e' significativo. Hai impostato il modulo per il dma nel kernel?

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> lspci
> 
> ...

 

se intendi il modulo x agp, no, nvidia ha il suo. Che versione dei driver hai installato?

puoi postare anche un bel lsmod?

----------

## Kind_of_blue

La lentezza è causata dal fatto che non hai il modulo per il "Via VT8235" nel kernel e allora usi un driver IDE generico:

```
Device Drivers --> 

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support --> 

Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support -->

PCI IDE chipset support -->

[b]VIA82CXXX chipset support[/b]
```

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> La lentezza è causata dal fatto che non hai il modulo per il "Via VT8235" nel kernel e allora usi un driver IDE generico:
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers --> 
> 
> ...

 

quoto in pieno,  devi abilitare il chip in questione, come ti avevo già suggerito nell'altro topic.

ciao

----------

## !equilibrium

[mod] fatto il merge del due thread[/mod]

grazie a crisandbea per la segnalazione

----------

## Karhot87

Questo è lsmod:

```
 # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq_midi            9888  0 

snd_emu10k1_synth       9856  0 

snd_emux_synth         29568  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         8960  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_event      9728  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi

snd_seq_midi_emul       9088  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq                44080  5 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq_midi_emul

snd_pcm_oss            36512  0 

snd_mixer_oss          16896  1 snd_pcm_oss

fuse                   39316  0 

nvidia               4544980  12 

snd_emu10k1           104896  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            20768  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec         87840  1 snd_emu10k1

ac97_bus                6144  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                58116  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec

snd_seq_device          9352  4 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_timer              19972  3 snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         11144  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_util_mem            7424  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep              10244  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd                    42212  12 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_seq_device,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

soundcore               9568  1 snd
```

----------

## Karhot87

[quote="Karhot87"]Allora, ho compilato cosi

```
                                                   <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support                                                                                             

                                                     <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support                                                                 

                                                     ---     Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives       

                                                     [ ]     Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver) 

                                                     [ ]     Use old disk-only driver on primary interface               

                                                    <*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support                    

                                                     [*]     Use multi-mode by default                            

                                                     < >     PCMCIA IDE support                                              

                                                     <*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                                   

                                                     < >     Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                             

                                                     < >     Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support                                                                 

                                                     < >     SCSI emulation support                                                                 

                                                     [ ]     IDE Taskfile Access                                                         

                                                     ---     IDE chipset support/bugfixes                                                                

                                                     <*>     generic/default IDE chipset support                                         

                                                     [ ]     CMD640 chipset bugfix/support                                            

                                                     [*]     PCI IDE chipset support                                                        

                                                     [*]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support                                             

                                                     [ ]       Boot off-board chipsets first support                                    

                                                     < >       Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support                                                  

                                                     < >       OPTi 82C621 chipset enhanced support (EXPERIMENTAL)                              

                                                     < >       RZ1000 chipset bugfix/support                                                  

                                                     [*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support                                

                                                     [ ]         Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA                         

                                                     [*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available                                      

                                                     [ ]           Enable DMA only for disks                                             

                                                     < >         AEC62XX chipset support                                            

                                                     < >         ALI M15x3 chipset support                                                                  

                                                     < >         AMD and nVidia IDE support                                          

                                                     < >         ATI IXP chipset IDE support                                               

                                                     < >         CMD64{3|6|8|9} chipset support                                              

                                                     < >         Compaq Triflex IDE support                                                   

                                                     < >         CY82C693 chipset support                                                       

                                                     < >         Cyrix CS5510/20 MediaGX chipset support (VERY EXPERIMENTAL)            

                                                     < >         Cyrix/National Semiconductor CS5530 MediaGX chipset support           

                                                     < >         AMD CS5535 chipset support                                            

                                                     < >         HPT34X chipset support                                                      

                                                     < >         HPT36X/37X chipset support                                      

                                                     < >         JMicron JMB36x support                                                     

                                                     < >         National SCx200 chipset support                           

                                                    < >         Intel PIIXn chipsets support                                         

                                                    < >         IT821X IDE support                                                             

                                                    < >         NS87415 chipset support                                                                   

                                                    < >         PROMISE PDC202{46|62|65|67} support                                                    

                                                    < >         PROMISE PDC202{68|69|70|71|75|76|77} support         

                                                     < >         ServerWorks OSB4/CSB5/CSB6 chipsets support                            

                                                     < >         Silicon Image chipset support                                         

                                                    < >         SiS5513 chipset support                                              

                                                     < >         SLC90E66 chipset support                                     

                                                     < >         Tekram TRM290 chipset support                                 

                                                     <*>         VIA82CXXX chipset support                                    

                                                     [ ]     IGNORE word93 Validation BITS                  

  
```

   <*>         VIA82CXXX chipset support          

Scusate l'ignoranza, ma no è abilitato cosi il chip per il mio hdd??

----------

## crisandbea

si è abilitato, il problema è :

1)non è che per caso hai abilitato anche le librerie nuove relative a SATA-PATA????

2)dopo aver compilato il kernel con il modulo VIAetc... , hai fatto :

```

2a)make && make modules_install   ???

2b) cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage  /boot/kernel_pingo_pallo???  

2c) hai riavviato la macchina???
```

risponde a queste domande per poter eventualmente sondare altre strade.

ciao

----------

## Karhot87

certo che ho compilato il modulo, copiato la nuova immagine e riavviato!!!!

x quanto riguarda le PATA cosi nn sono abilitate giusto?

```
 Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  ---> 

               < > ATA device support           
```

----------

## crisandbea

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> certo che ho compilato il modulo, copiato la nuova immagine e riavviato!!!!
> 
> x quanto riguarda le PATA cosi nn sono abilitate giusto?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

giusto.

nb:prova ad usare le nuove librerie eliminando le vecchie.

ciauz

----------

## Karhot87

Sotto consiglio di [b]crisandbea ho nb:prova ad usare le nuove librerie eliminando le vecchie. [/b]

Allora ho compilato cosi

```
 ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->   

    < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support           

  Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->    

  │ ┌────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │  

  │ │                         <*> ATA device support                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                         < >   AHCI SATA support                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                         < >   ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support                                                │ │  

  │ │                         < >   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support                                                              │ │  

  │ │                         < >   Marvell SATA support (HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL)                                               │ │  

  │ │                         < >   NVIDIA SATA support                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                         < >   Pacific Digital ADMA support                                                             │ │  

  │ │                         < >   Pacific Digital SATA QStor support                                                       │ │  

  │ │                         < >   Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support                                                             │ │  

  │ │                         < >   Promise SATA SX4 support                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                         < >   Silicon Image SATA support                                                               │ │  

  │ │                         < >   Silicon Image 3124/3132 SATA support                                                     │ │  

  │ │                         < >   SiS 964/180 SATA support                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                         < >   ULi Electronics SATA support                                                             │ │  

  │ │                         <*>   VIA SATA support                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                         < >   VITESSE VSC-7174 / INTEL 31244 SATA support                                              │ │  

  │ │                         < >   ALi PATA support (Experimental)                                                          │ │  

  │ │                         < >   AMD/NVidia PATA support (Experimental)                                                   │ │  

  │ │                         < >   ARTOP 6210/6260 PATA support (Experimental)                                              │ │  

  │ │                         <*>   ATI PATA support (Experimental)                                                          │ │  

  │ │                         < >   CMD64x PATA support (Very Experimental)                                                  │ │  

  │ │                         < >   CS5510/5520 PATA support                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                         < >   CS5530 PATA support (Experimental)                                                       │ │  

  │ │                         < >   CS5535 PATA support (Experimental)                                                       │ │  

  │ │                         < >   Cypress CY82C693 PATA support (Very Experimental)                                        │ │  

  │ │                         < >   EFAR SLC90E66 support                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                         < >   Generic ATA support                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                         < >   HPT 366/368 PATA support (Very Experimental)                                             │ │  

  │ │                         < >   HPT 370/370A/371/372/374/302 PATA support (Very Experimental)                            │ │  

  │ │                         < >   HPT 372N/302N PATA support (Very Experimental)                                           │ │  

  │ │                         < >   HPT 343/363 PATA support (Experimental)                                                  │ │  

  │ │                         < >   IT821x PATA support (Experimental)                                                       │ │  

  │ │                         < >   JMicron PATA support                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                         < >   Compaq Triflex PATA support                                                              │ │  

  │ │                         < >   Marvell PATA support via legacy mode                                                     │ │  

  │ │                         < >   Intel PATA MPIIX support                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                         < >   Intel PATA old PIIX support (Experimental)                                               │ │  

  │ │                         < >   NETCELL Revolution RAID support                                                          │ │  

  │ │                         < >   Nat Semi NS87410 PATA support (Experimental)                                             │ │  

  │ │                         < >   OPTI621/6215 PATA support (Very Experimental)                                            │ │  

  │ │                         < >   OPTI FireStar PATA support (Very Experimental)                                           │ │  

  │ │                         < >   PCMCIA PATA support                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                         < >   Older Promise PATA controller support (Very Experimental)                                │ │  

  │ │                         < >   RADISYS 82600 PATA support (Very experimental)                                           │ │  

  │ │                         < >   PC Tech RZ1000 PATA support                                                              │ │  

  │ │                         < >   SC1200 PATA support (Raving Lunatic)                                                     │ │  

  │ │                         < >   SERVERWORKS OSB4/CSB5/CSB6/HT1000 PATA support (Experimental)                            │ │  

  │ │                         < >   Promise PATA 2027x support                                                               │ │  

  │ │                         < >   CMD / Silicon Image 680 PATA support                                                     │ │  

  │ │                         < >   SiS PATA support (Experimental)                                                          │ │  

  │ │                         <*>   VIA PATA support                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                         < >   Winbond SL82C105 PATA support   
```

ma non funziona, ho sbagliato??

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Definisci "non funziona"

----------

## Karhot87

sempre lo stesso errore, 

```
 hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma     =  0 (off)

```

----------

## Kind_of_blue

mmmhhh ... ma sei sicuro di montare hda1 prima di copiarci sopra il kernel? ... e che l'immagine caricata da grub sia proprio quella che copi?

edito:

Te lo dico perche a me succede di dimenticarmi di montarlo

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> sempre lo stesso errore, 
> 
> ```
>  hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda
> 
> ...

 

Perdonami ma non è possibile, tutti gli hard disk prendono nome sd* con i nuovi driver SATA... quindi c'è qualcosa che non va nella tua configurazione.

----------

## Karhot87

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> mmmhhh ... ma sei sicuro di montare hda1 prima di copiarci sopra il kernel? ... e che l'immagine caricata da grub sia proprio quella che copi?
> 
> edito:
> 
> Te lo dico perche a me succede di dimenticarmi di montarlo

 

Credo che il prolema era tutto qua, non montavo la partizione di /boot prima di copiare il kernel....

Adesso perlomeno al riavvio con il nuovo kernel si vedono dei cambiamenti, ma in negativo!!

Mi dice:

```

Root-NFS No NFS server available givin up

VFS Unable to mount fs via NFS trying floppy

VFS insert root gloppy and press ENTER
```

la configurazione del kernel era questa:

```
 ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->   

    < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support           

  Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->   

  │ ┌────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │ 

  │ │                         <*> ATA device support                                                                         │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   AHCI SATA support                                                                        │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support                                                │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support                                                              │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   Marvell SATA support (HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL)                                               │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   NVIDIA SATA support                                                                      │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   Pacific Digital ADMA support                                                             │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   Pacific Digital SATA QStor support                                                       │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support                                                             │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   Promise SATA SX4 support                                                                 │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   Silicon Image SATA support                                                               │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   Silicon Image 3124/3132 SATA support                                                     │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   SiS 964/180 SATA support                                                                 │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   ULi Electronics SATA support                                                             │ │ 

  │ │                         <*>   VIA SATA support                                                                         │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   VITESSE VSC-7174 / INTEL 31244 SATA support                                              │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   ALi PATA support (Experimental)                                                          │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   AMD/NVidia PATA support (Experimental)                                                   │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   ARTOP 6210/6260 PATA support (Experimental)                                              │ │ 

  │ │                         <*>   ATI PATA support (Experimental)                                                          │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   CMD64x PATA support (Very Experimental)                                                  │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   CS5510/5520 PATA support                                                                 │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   CS5530 PATA support (Experimental)                                                       │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   CS5535 PATA support (Experimental)                                                       │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   Cypress CY82C693 PATA support (Very Experimental)                                        │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   EFAR SLC90E66 support                                                                    │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   Generic ATA support                                                                      │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   HPT 366/368 PATA support (Very Experimental)                                             │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   HPT 370/370A/371/372/374/302 PATA support (Very Experimental)                            │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   HPT 372N/302N PATA support (Very Experimental)                                           │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   HPT 343/363 PATA support (Experimental)                                                  │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   IT821x PATA support (Experimental)                                                       │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   JMicron PATA support                                                                     │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   Compaq Triflex PATA support                                                              │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   Marvell PATA support via legacy mode                                                     │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   Intel PATA MPIIX support                                                                 │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   Intel PATA old PIIX support (Experimental)                                               │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   NETCELL Revolution RAID support                                                          │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   Nat Semi NS87410 PATA support (Experimental)                                             │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   OPTI621/6215 PATA support (Very Experimental)                                            │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   OPTI FireStar PATA support (Very Experimental)                                           │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   PCMCIA PATA support                                                                      │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   Older Promise PATA controller support (Very Experimental)                                │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   RADISYS 82600 PATA support (Very experimental)                                           │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   PC Tech RZ1000 PATA support                                                              │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   SC1200 PATA support (Raving Lunatic)                                                     │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   SERVERWORKS OSB4/CSB5/CSB6/HT1000 PATA support (Experimental)                            │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   Promise PATA 2027x support                                                               │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   CMD / Silicon Image 680 PATA support                                                     │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   SiS PATA support (Experimental)                                                          │ │ 

  │ │                         <*>   VIA PATA support                                                                         │ │ 

  │ │                         < >   Winbond SL82C105 PATA support   

```

ho provato dalla live ha ricompilare il kernel, ma non ci sono riuscito, forse nn è possibile ?  :Very Happy: 

AIUTATEMI!!!! 

P.S: devo aprire un'altro post per questo problema???

----------

## crisandbea

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

>  *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   mmmhhh ... ma sei sicuro di montare hda1 prima di copiarci sopra il kernel? ... e che l'immagine caricata da grub sia proprio quella che copi?
> 
> edito:
> 
> Te lo dico perche a me succede di dimenticarmi di montarlo 
> ...

 

tutto è possibile se usi la testa e leggi la documentazione,    :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> AIUTATEMI!!!! 
> 
> P.S: devo aprire un'altro post per questo problema???

 

dall'errore che hai postato sembra che monti la partizione di root via NFS, il chè mi sembra molto strano, e credo che hai combinato qualche casino, tra fstab, kernel ,e grub.

quindi posta:

```
cat /etc/fstab | grep -v \#
```

```
cat /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

ciao

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Allora ... se non montavi /boot significa che tutte le soluzioni di queste 2 pagine sono ancora tutte da verificare.

Io tornerei indietro di qualche passo, levando Sata e Pata, abilitando il chipset Ide per la tua scheda (come ti avevamo indicato all'inizio) ... e provando cosi

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> Allora ... se non montavi /boot significa che tutte le soluzioni di queste 2 pagine sono ancora tutte da verificare.
> 
> Io tornerei indietro di qualche passo, levando Sata e Pata, abilitando il chipset Ide per la tua scheda (come ti avevamo indicato all'inizio) ... e provando cosi

 

potrebbe essere una soluzione, ma non credo sia una questione relativa alle nuove librerie SATA-PATA, in quanto l'errore riportato è relativo ad NTF, almeno cosi mi sembra di aver capito.

@Karhot87

comunque concordo che bisogna riprendere in cosiderazione tutti i suggerimenti dati in precedenza, in quanto non montavi la partizione di /boot

ciauz

----------

## Karhot87

Ovviamente

```
cat /etc/fstab | grep -v \#

cat /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

questi li devo lanciare dalla live, perche gentoo dopo errori nn si avvia piu!!!!    :Shocked: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Devi bootare da un livecd e fare il chroot come indicato dal manuale di installazione.

Poi ricominci a maneggiare il kernel ...

Le prime volte di smanettamento del kernel sono una specie di terapia d'urto, ma è molto utile.

Non è che ti eri tenuto una configurazione del kernel funzionante da avviare con grub?

----------

## Karhot87

Ecco qua cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/hda4 

title=Gentoo Linux (rescue)

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/hda4 init=/bin/bb

title=Winzz Xp

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

e cat /etc/fstab | grep -v \#

```
/dev/hda2      /boot      ext2      defaults,noatime,noauto   1 2

/dev/hda4      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/hda3      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   audo      noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/sda1      /mnt/NTFS   ntfs-3g      noatime,usery      0 0

proc         /proc           proc             nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

/dev/hdb1      /mnt/windows    ext3       noauto             0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0
```

sono riuscito a fare il chroot dalla live, ma non so come modificare il kernel, o cos'altro...

----------

## Kind_of_blue

scusa, ma il tuo kernel principale e il kernel "rescue" ... sono lo stesso file?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

A me sembra che tu abbia solo una gran confusione in testa... invece che seguire ciecamente le soluzioni che ti proponevano via via nel forum, avresti dovuto informarti sui cambiamenti che avrebbero apportato al tuo sistema per evitarti problemi in futuro.

Cominciamo dall'inizio: Se usi vecchi driver ATA per il tuo sottosistema disco la partizioni si chiameranno hda* etc.

Se usi i nuovi driver le partizioni si chiameranno sda* etc. Modifica il tuo grub a seconda di cosa usi.

Per il resto dei tuoi problemi assicurati di avere il giusto kernel avviato : uname -a deve restituire lo stesso nome del link a /usr/src/linux. Controlla di aver caricato per bene tutti i driver che ti servono e poi parti con i test con hdparm. forse ti conviene usare genkernel per configurare il tuo kernel visto che mi sembra che ci stai pasticciando un po troppo (almeno ti monta lui in automatico /boot e ti inserisce una riga in grub.conf). Se vuoi usare genkernel assicurati di aver letto il suo man o l'help e di sapere esattamente cosa stai facendo, anche se questo e' un consiglio che vale un po per tutto.

Ciao e facci sapere i tuoi progressi

Edit: grazie scen per la correzioneLast edited by MeMyselfAndI on Wed Jul 04, 2007 2:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Se usi i nuovi driver le partizioni si chiameranno sata* etc.

 

Solo una piccola correzione: sd* (es. /dev/sda ), non sata*  :Wink: 

Per il resto, quoto in toto  :Cool:  (tiè, anche la rima  :Razz:  )

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   Se usi i nuovi driver le partizioni si chiameranno sata* etc. 
> 
> Solo una piccola correzione: sd* (es. /dev/sda ), non sata* 
> 
> Per il resto, quoto in toto  (tiè, anche la rima  )

 

Ops..   :Embarassed:  che figura

----------

## Karhot87

Ragazzi ho risolto!!!!!! Sono riuscito a ricompilare il kernel dalla live, l'ho compilato con le nuove librerie, poi ho cambiato sia fstab che grub.conf modificando da /dev/hda* in /dev/sda* ecc..., adesso se testo hdparm con hdparm -tT /dev/sda ho 50 MB/s contro i 3 di prima, quindi direi che è attivo!!!!! Inoltre gentoo è molto piu veloce!!!!! Non ci sono confronti! Scusate se vio ho fatto dannare ha tutti per risolvere i miei problemi, ma adesso mi sono chiarito un po di dubbi, e sono contento di nn aver usato genkernel, (mi piace fare le cose da solo   :Very Happy:  ) cmq sensa il vostro aiuto nn ci sarei riuscito, ringrazio tutti!!!!!!

----------

